# Canadian paramedic moving to USA



## thelonewolf1969 (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm wanting to become a paramedic but I want to move to the US in the near future. I have looked online and talked to a few colleges in the states about taking an EMT course but they all say that I can't without a student visa which from my understanding I need at least an associates degree to qualify for. Is there a way to take the course in Canada and move to the states afterwards? Is there a program in the states that can transfer my Canadian education to US scope of practice? right now, I'm thinking my only way of becoming a paramedic in the states is to get a green card but I'm hoping for another way.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 18, 2019)

thelonewolf1969 said:


> I'm wanting to become a paramedic but I want to move to the US in the near future. I have looked online and talked to a few colleges in the states about taking an EMT course but they all say that I can't without a student visa which from my understanding I need at least an associates degree to qualify for. Is there a way to take the course in Canada and move to the states afterwards? Is there a program in the states that can transfer my Canadian education to US scope of practice? right now, I'm thinking my only way of becoming a paramedic in the states is to get a green card but I'm hoping for another way.


You’re going to need a work visa to be able to work as an EMT or paramedic and they aren’t listed as critical jobs so getting a work visa would be difficult if you were trying to immigrate for a job in EMS. They are correct in telling you that you would need a student visa to be able to take the classes down here, but it wouldn’t do too much good if you can’t get a work visa if you didn’t want to work in Canada.


----------

